# France to build nationwide EV charging network, phase out diesel cars



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

France to build nationwide EV charging network, phase out diesel cars... More>


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

So - after imposing a horrific financial burden of the entire French population by requiring them all to switch to diesel, now they're going to do it again.

Stupid can't be fixed....


----------

